# Simmons Liver Regulator scarce?



## antlerman23 (Mar 11, 2013)

i just bought this guy on ebay. i like the lip and the odd multi-sunken panels on the front. it was like $10 so its no big purchase.
 the odd thing is that i have only seen mentions of these with a single city, but this has both philadelphia and macon on it. 
 im looking at getting one of the almanacs this company put out as a cool go-with. 
 I want to know if this is a harder to come by bottle. and if anyone can give me a date for this guy! Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BOTTLE-JH-ZEILIN-CO-SIMMONS-LIVER-REGULATOR-/121075935660?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=h%252Flsfi4VJXE%252BGtYtu7yq5sxKkYY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## LC (Mar 11, 2013)

Good question , I would say you bought it right regardless . I have one but I think it is just one city , have not looked at it in years , its in a cabinet in the garage . I am sure someone will chime in with some info on it .


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 11, 2013)

antler

 I'd say mid 1880's give or take a few years, down here they are fairly common. I've never seen an almanac fron them but they did put a  pocket companion.I also have an ad from a newspaper from 1887if you would like it as a gowith.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> i just bought this guy on ebay. i like the lip and the odd multi-sunken panels on the front. it was like $10 so its no big purchase.
> the odd thing is that i have only seen mentions of these with a single city, but this has both philadelphia and macon on it.
> ...


 

 I LIKE IT! []


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Mar 11, 2013)

I have several in both sizes and all have Philidelphia, and I have not seen the varient without Philadelphia before. According to Fike in "The Bottle Book", Dr. Simmons product was sold by his daughter to the Smith & McKnight Co. in 1877 who in turn sold to the Chattanooga Med. Co. Another of Simmons children sold it to the J H Zelin co in 1868. A court suit settled the matter, apparently in favor of the earlier purchaser and the Chattanooga  product was renamed "Black Drought". All I have dug appear tooled top with post bottom molds, limiting the dates to early 1880's at earliest. Considering how well made all mine have been, I would guess late 80's into toc.They are pretty common and even the smaller sized ones are easy to find. You paid about going retail and a smaller one about $15. Can be had at shows for $5-10 respectively. As cool as they are, I am surprized how cheap they are. I dug a horseshoe advertising piece that is hard to make out but reads "Take" at top, Simmon's Liver Regulator in the show, and in time on opposite ends. I recently saw where these were apparently part of an Ansonia clock face advertising the product in the drug stores. Never seen the whole clock yet. Jack


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 11, 2013)

yeah, i guess it is a pocket companion, not an almanac. [&:]
 cannibalfromhannibal, thank you for the info! very VERY interesting! that horseshoe is really cool! []


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 11, 2013)

antler

 Just send me your address and I'll get it in the mail to you, if you feel like paying something make a donation to the forum.   If you have any other common bottles I have a bunch of news paper adds for them I'll include. st. jacobs oil, hops bitters dr soules, cuticura, harters, perry davis, ponds and a few others mostly local to me.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Mar 16, 2013)

CFH,
          The horse shoe is a great find on it's own. I have a few Black Draught embossed bottles.The way my mother spoke of Black Draught in the south it was a term for a medicine that a lot of people made at home,it consisting mostly of molasses and turpentine and lord knows what else.She said if you felt ill the thought having to take it cured you immediately.

                                               Tim


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 16, 2013)

All around cool bottle! I especially love the name. We'll all need some Simmons Liver Regulator on Paddy's Day tomorrow.


----------

